# my tank what do you think



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

here is a coupld of shot of my shrimp tank i should have some cherrys in a couple days. i cant wait. my first cherry shrimp. woo hoo. hehe, i have had ghost shrimp but im ready for something i can see lol


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great, can't wait to see it when it fills in. Rock wall in back looks really good too! how'd you put that together?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

GE 100% silicone styro and rainbow rock from lowes. Layed out how i wanted wetting rock to see color and the stuck each one down. Next time on the glass hehe not a fan of the white styro


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I like the rock wall.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How's your tank coming along?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nicely i will be taking pics tomarrow and at the library monmday morning. I have several new additions to the tank. An algae eater not sure what kind, 2 stripped magenta snails, and some cherrys finaly. I have started a journal in the aquascape section


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I think it looks really good.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

as promised here are a few updates you can get the main link and more pics here
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/66766-my-1st-shrimp-tank.html

























one of the new babys ( thats hc by the way)

















there will be more to come and stop by my journal from time to time also


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

here are a couple new shots as promisted hope you like more to come soon
















































does this look like hornwort? it feels almost like a fake plant but its live and pretty now


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

very nice bro like the pearling and the cherrys. I would get rid of that chinese algae eater he will get big and mite hurt your shrimp. I had one in my 55gal and he killed one of my fish :/.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

lol the snail looks like he's tippin his hat to ya in this pic:


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Nicely scaped! Making me impatient to add to the shrimp population.
Man, now I'm gonna have to DIY a rockwall.
My brand new tube of silicone somehow came without a cap,
cannot let that awefull smelling stuff go to waste & I don't 
trust the tinfoil hat. Adding "rockwall" to the list . . .


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

giypsy said:


> My brand new tube of silicone somehow came without a cap,
> cannot let that awefull smelling stuff go to waste & I don't
> trust the tinfoil hat.


Stick a nail in it then give it a tinhat, works perfectly


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

That looks like hornwort to me, or at least what I have in my aquarium that I was told was hornwort.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Im a chick but thats ok. I only plan on having it till i can get an otto.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Suggestions for a wall like mine. I would get what ever rock you like and keep it wet whike playing with them. Easier to see the true color and lay them all out on the glass how you like it. Im having a little trouble with moss needs more light.skip styro


----------

